# Adding subs



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Any one had success adding atleast a 10inch subwoofer or basstube to some where in the factory wiring for the non booze audio system? 
I don’t know if it’s cheaper to get an aftermarket double din Bluetooth cd AM/FM deck..
I don’t need navigation.. I have google for that...


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Factory stereo non booze stereo..
Works great.. I would love to set up a Bluetooth adapter and some downfire.. subwoofers...with this unit..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

TxNissanFan said:


> Factory stereo non booze stereo..
> Works great.. I would love to set up a Bluetooth adapter and some downfire.. subwoofers...with this unit..


You should get in touch with the folks at Crutchfield.com. They might be able to answer your question if no one here can. I've done business with them for 20-years and they're pretty helpful.


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Crutchfield says there is no option to add Bluetooth with aux..with the factory audio unit.. I’m gonna explore what options I have at Best Buy..


----------

